# NFAA members - report in



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Bob Stockton. Western Colorado Peeon signing in.


----------



## Field Shooter (Nov 2, 2005)

*NFAA Member*

James Thurman, NFAA Member, Since 1964.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Rick Huber - Wisconsin


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Darrel Dartez - Louisiana
Member as of Yesterday!!!!


----------



## Oly1 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Present*

Oly Oland, Tennessee


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

Paul and Jan Domke, Spooner, WI ... and pleased to have our own private 14 target field course and a 20 yard indoor range. (had to brag a little bit, pretty proud of it):cheers:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Tom Dorigatti, 41 year NFAA member and counting.....

field14


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

NFAA member and Board Member of our State orginization (ABFAA) for 3 years.

Dave


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

George and son Michael, NFAA members for many years...


----------



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

Long time NFAA member but not sure if I will be in the future.

Jeff


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Rick Maybee. NFAA member.


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

*Nfaa Member*

Rob Barlow , Lincoln , Nebr Nfaa member and state board member


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*We are the NFAA are YOU????????*

Ken & Sally Robie, Live from just outside the Quad Cities of Gwinn, Michigan in Gods Country! Where men are men and the women are too! :wink:
Future life time members, occasionally disgruntled but always ACTIVE!


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

Scott and Dee Starnes from Crawfordsville Indiana. We both are NFAA members


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

david solomon

north ridgeville, oh...........northern ohio...a place where field archery once existed......and workin on a comeback.

was once and is again an nfaa member. also an ibo member for the support of the sport of hunting, just not a rubber deer flinger.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Rudy from Massachusetts. First-year NFAA member (and wish I had done it many years ago!)


----------



## cav84 (Apr 20, 2006)

*field*

cav 84 likes to play


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

Second year member in North Carolina.


----------



## jb4695ga (Sep 23, 2006)

*NFAA forever*

Jeff Beyers - Michigan.
Was NFAA member from 1966 thru 1972 while in Georgia.
School and Family from 1972 thru 2006.
Rejoined and back into Archery since March 2006.
Wish I never gave it up.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

charles starnes 5 yr member in good standing. Got my 5 yr pim last year.:wink:

Was a member way back when but don't remember how many so i really have a lot more than 5yrs. AC


----------



## bowjim (Oct 30, 2006)

*Bow Jim*

Big jim, present and accounted for, back as a member after a short 28 yr, lay off.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*Nfaa*

As the name says. Joined a few years ago when I started shooting paper.


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Charlie Black. Kenai Alaska. Twenty year pin on my ouiver.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Rod and Kris Weaver NFAA members


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Gluman.. NFAA, MAA, TPA and heck, go ahead and throw in NRA.. .:wink:


----------



## ghostofsherwood (Apr 6, 2005)

*From Texas*

Nfaa Member Form 1980-1990,rejoined In 2003 And Brought My Wife Into The Sport And Now Working On My Two Boys.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Field Archery fanatic here.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Mike Cooper:wink:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Scott I. form Bossier City, Louisiana. Member since May 2007.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*NFAA Member*

From northern Vermont but home is Texas. Me and my wife have been active field shooters and NFAA members since 2002. Our 28 year old son lives in Tyler, Texas and is an NFAA member since 2006 and has shot the last two nationals with us.
Jay, Suzi, & Hunter Price
Jbird


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Present


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm here


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Here!!

Why are we checking in??


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Jeff Button checking in, along with the 2 kids who have been traveling with me to state shoots for some time now. NFAA Great Lakes and WI WFAA Pro Rep. NFAA member for 20+ years now.

>>----->


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Eric Knudsen NFAA member.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

*NFAA/ISAA Life Member*

I am here 

John Shappell
Iowa


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Just call me Lucky.....:wink:

....except when it comes to those North Carolina STARI ticks*

.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Just joined a couple weeks ago. Which way to the range in Southern Indiana?


----------



## PTH (Dec 30, 2004)

*Nfaa*



ROB B said:


> Rob Barlow , Lincoln , Nebr Nfaa member and state board member


Get to work Rob!
Tom Nauman NFAA member for 20 years


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Terry Colin 10 year NFAA member!:wink:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Bob Looney, 30 years NFAA, past Oregon Director, Life Member.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Kendall Woody reporting to duty Quarles.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I have been since 1974, and as you can tell I work for the State of New Mexico and all of the rest of you fine folks....


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Linda Parker

NFAA Member since 1979 (or 1981 by their count)

NFAA Life Member

Washington State Archery Association (WSAA) Life Member

Previous member of California, Guam, Virginia, Florida

Field is my favorite!

We also do a lot of "Safari" rounds (marked distance paper animals with spots) a little of 3-D, Target, FITA, and (from now til March) shoot Indoor Multi-Color and Indoor Blueface


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Member since 12/31/2002, when is started shooting again, after a 40 year lay-off.

Robert


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Nfaa Member*

Wade Puckett - Lebanon, In


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

Dean Pridgen...NFAA Lifer since '68.
Shot with and against all the old legends post '68


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Crystal Parker - NFAA Life Member. I shoot everything NFAA and NAA.

Formerly from MN now happily residing in WA!


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Nfaa*

Been A Member Since 1983


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Of course I am a member

Darrell Hunt Va member ....but sometimes I do venture over to Md.:wink:


----------



## aligator (Aug 24, 2007)

Aligator......northern Ca.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Doug Moore and my son Justin Moore... members since 4/1/04


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Dave Wenner, Texas


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Rich Brandt , Grand Island NE. NFAA Life Member


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

PTH said:


> Get to work Rob!
> Tom Nauman NFAA member for 20 years


 Hi Tom! I am just getting going after my 5 way bypass this summer. Wasn't sure I would shoot again at all!

Rob


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Jerry Jones, NFAA member since 1988 reporting for duty. :wink:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Curt from Calif. Just 3 miles from the ex-hqs.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Pat Sargeant member from 1979-1991 (6-18) back in 1999 after college and some bar lounging to stay.

VP NCFAA and field archery fanatic...
Field chairman and course builder Stick and Wheel Archery Club...


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

DarrinM............... Life Member.


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

Gary Jones - NFFA member checking in.


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

tony braga checking in from n.j
love those spots indoor or outdoor, rain or shine:wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

John Hamilton NFAA/WFAA member since '04


----------



## westarcher (Sep 29, 2007)

*TX Director*

NFAA member since 1961. Life member


----------



## AlChick (Mar 5, 2003)

*Checking in*

Al Chickerneo SMFS Wisconsin

Someone said I'd be a better 3-D shooter if I tried spots. They were wrong. I don't have time for 3-D any more.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

W. K. Stigall in Virginia............. :wink: I joined so I could torment FS560....... Just kidding, seriously I'm just kidding!


----------



## bigtree67 (Jun 5, 2005)

*nfaa*

nfaa


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*SLash is too.....*

Steve Lash - Illinois - Been there, won that a couple of times.


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

*Florida NFAA member*

Shelly Mascaro, NFAA since 1999. Club secretary/treasurer for Everglades Archers in Homestead/Miami, Florida. 

Come shoot the Everglades Open, December 9th and 10th, 2007 (Field Shoot)


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

Jim and Fran...from Indiana signed in
3yrs for me 2 for her


----------



## M Rogers (Aug 8, 2005)

*NFAA Lifer*

Marihelen and MJ Rogers Life members since 1979, employee since 1997


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

Yo, right here!! Brownsville, Texas.


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

*Just up the river from rchr*

Clifton Brister, chauffeur for Chase and Zachary, McAllen, TX. NAA and NFAA, from here to Dallas!


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

Member for 27 years, I had a late start.
Carroll


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

have been shooting for a year, and i sent paperwork and dues in this week.... hope to follow the in-state tourny's this year...


----------

